# east breaks and falcon rig out of POC



## Bholland8 (Dec 27, 2007)

Looking For 1 or 2 fisherman to share expenses for an offshore trip out of POC on this saturday. We Leave the dock at 630am sharp and are probably staying for the late night bite"maybe pending seas." Just looking for someone to help with gas and bait. Going cost is about $150 a head maybe less if we stay in closer. We will be heading out on a 26' deep-v Regulator with dual 06 suzuki 250's and cuddy cabin. Need to bring own food and drinks. there will be plenty of tackle on the boat, but if you have any preference to the reels you use bring them along too. serious inquiries only guys.

PM me or call 7139063547


----------

